# [Input Source] Gear 360 Action Director and OBS Support



## Hossein Moazzen (Jun 16, 2017)

Gear 360 - 2017 model supports livestream broadcasting to Custom Servers as well as YouTube, Facebook and Twitch.

It would be nice to have the livestream in OBS as an input source.

What do you think?








It requires a Server Address and a Stream Key.

The server could be NGINX or MonaServer, etc.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 16, 2017)

You can add livestreams to OBS via the media source. If you're streaming to a custom nginx server or something similar, you can add the stream URL to OBS via the media source and view the stream that way.


----------



## SBAM (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry, but I'm trying right now to select Gear 360 as an input on OBS, but it doesn't recognize the Gear. Why? Maybe Gear 360 2017 has no integration with broadcasting service and you can use it only with his own software?!


----------



## GuiBou (Oct 22, 2018)

SBAM said:


> Sorry, but I'm trying right now to select Gear 360 as an input on OBS, but it doesn't recognize the Gear. Why? Maybe Gear 360 2017 has no integration with broadcasting service and you can use it only with his own software?!



Hello there, same question here.

Have you found a way ?


----------



## KarlBaumann (Feb 27, 2019)

I am also interested.


----------



## Navix (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes it is not compatible but you can make it work using the action director software and put it in live broadcast then put the camera in full screen and then just go to the obs and add the window that it will work, you can also go in custom and create an rtmp server and add it to the obs, you can still transform the Gear360 into a Webcam by adding the Obs Virtual Cam plugin, Sansung could simply transform this camera into a webcam that would solve everything just like companies like canon, gopro created solutions to turn your cameras into a webcam due to the pandemic demand, while this is not happening, OBs do this great miracle, hello OBS: -) ...


----------



## asantos7 (Aug 10, 2021)

I know im super late to this but just found my 360 camera in some drawer. I was able to do it by creating a new virtual desktop. Opening Gear 360 action director in full screen and then selecting  virtual camera for that window and boom works fine


----------



## Kazper (Aug 17, 2021)

asantos7 said:


> I know im super late to this but just found my 360 camera in some drawer. I was able to do it by creating a new virtual desktop. Opening Gear 360 action director in full screen and then selecting  virtual camera for that window and boom works fine



What version of Gear 360 are you using?


----------

